# Build your own CNC



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey folks!

For those of you who may be interested in building your own CNC, Patrick over at buildyourcnc.com have released the machine code (gcode) to build his version of the CNC Router.

Here is the link to the page CNC Machine Kit Version 1.3 with the sheet layouts and the build video.

All you need to do is find someone to make the cuts for you!

CdnDave


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

cdndave said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> For those of you who may be interested in building your own CNC, Patrick over at buildyourcnc.com have released the machine code (gcode) to build his version of the CNC Router.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave- Thanks for posting that. It's pretty amazing to see this guy building a CNC machine in his bathroom using only hand tools, mdf, some aluminum angle and hardware available at Lowes! Well, I guess I forgot about the stepper motors, but still pretty darn amazing! Have you built one?

rstermer


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

In the process of building - I'm dealing with a bad back so progress has been slow 

D


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

cdndave said:


> In the process of building - I'm dealing with a bad back so progress has been slow
> 
> D


Hope you get better soon and don't strain yourself.


----------



## mavkain (Jul 12, 2009)

How are you making out with this build?

I am going to get these things printed out and try to build it too. Did you backplot these .nc files to make .dxf files? I tried and now need to go in and put all the holes in manually. I was left with the tool paths he made to cut the circles. So instead of holes I got pentagrams of sorts. Not hard to autoCAD just allot of time.

Then there's the matter of figuring out what you need for nuts, bolts and washers. Will have to sit back and watch the vids with a clipboard and count them up 

Anyone have the extra info/parts sheets?


----------



## tra (Jul 26, 2009)

*Instructions???*

Has anyone been able to locate a set of instructions for building this CNC router?


----------



## cnc-wood-routing (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave, that post is fantastic and will save people money I particulary enjoyed the video.


----------



## mavkain (Jul 12, 2009)

mavkain said:


> How are you making out with this build?
> 
> I am going to get these things printed out and try to build it too. Did you backplot these .nc files to make .dxf files? I tried and now need to go in and put all the holes in manually. I was left with the tool paths he made to cut the circles. So instead of holes I got pentagrams of sorts. Not hard to autoCAD just allot of time.
> 
> ...


Well I got the .nc files to backplot and print out right. Now I'm going to cut out the parts, and with some spray glue place them on a sheet of MDF. I hope that my lines will be true! Worse case is that it's off a bit and I have to spend allot more time adjusting and calibrating. I have a few changes I'd like to make to it, maybe use belts, gears and pulleys instead of lead screws. We'll see.:big_boss:


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. 
ish


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

not bad!


----------

